# private beautician/hairdressing course and social welfare



## ann100

Hi 
I am unemployed for over 2 years and am receiving the jobseekers allowance and in 2006 i did a fetac level 5 business secretarial course

Now I would love to do a hairressing or beautician course
I was thinking of doing a hairdressing course in either 

1. College of Hairdressing - Connaught. Kiltartan House. Forster Street. Galway, course fee €8,000

2. The Academy Deane Hair Design-kILDARE course fee €8,000

Or

beautician course in _MTB Portlaoise College of Beauty and Complimentary Therapies __Church Street, Portlaoise, Co. Laois Course fee €5850 _

_All of these course are full time_
_I just wondering would i be get any sort of funding for any of these courses and would i still get my jobseekers allowance payment or some other payment instead_

_I dont mind paying the fees but it would be helpful if I got funding _

_Any info would be very helpful_
_Thanks_


----------



## Ann1

You must be available for and actively seeking work to receive jobseekers allowance. Fas provide training courses for beautician and hairdressing qualifications.


----------



## Bronte

So effectively FAS a state body prevents private companies from earning money and monopolises the situation of people on the dole who want to upskill.  Quite apart from the fact that the private company course is probably much better than the FAS course and would more likely lead to employment.  That's very neat.


----------



## Ann1

Bronte said:


> So effectively FAS a state body prevents private companies from earning money and monopolises the situation of people on the dole who want to upskill.  Quite apart from the fact that the private company course is probably much better than the FAS course and would more likely lead to employment.  That's very neat.



Fas provides the courses for people who cannot afford the very high fees charged by the private colleges. €8,000 is a lot of money when on unemployment benefits. While doing the FAS course the student can avail of a training allowance somewhere around the amount someone on jobseekers allowance receives. I know two young people who did the course privately and worked evenings and weekends to support themselves. Its a difficult course with lots of study and pretty tough exams. I believe its difficult to get a place on the FAS course which by all accounts is excellent.


----------



## kee101

I wouldn't do a Hairdressing course in Deane Hair Design in Kildare the cert they give out isn't even recognised by any standard, you wouldn't even be qualified for a Hairdressers trade card with it!
The other 2 at least you are getting a recognised cert like the City & Guilds
 Also if you are on Job seekers allowance you  wont  get any funding from the SW if you can afford the fees for these course.
They would suggest you do a Hairdressing/Beauty Course with Fas or you could look into doing a part /full-time Hairdressing Beauty Course in Crumlin College over 2 years and get a recognised Hairdressing cert, also doing this you would also get your SW money!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Hairdresser

*Deane hair academy course*

I actually did the course in Deane hair academy and was really pleased with it. I didn't get a city and guilds cert but I did get an official diploma certificate from Deane hair design which qualifies me as a hair stylist after doing their 16 month course. It's a very well run course with a fab full-time teacher and there was continuous assessment throughout the course and final written and practical exams at the end. I found a full time job straight away and my employer was delighted with my standard of hairdressing. I'd highly recommend it anyway.


----------



## eastbono

ann100 said:


> Hi
> I am unemployed for over 2 years and am receiving the jobseekers allowance and in 2006 i did a fetac level 5 business secretarial course
> 
> Now I would love to do a hairressing or beautician course
> I was thinking of doing a hairdressing course in either
> 
> 1. College of Hairdressing - Connaught. Kiltartan House. Forster Street. Galway, course fee €8,000
> 
> 2. The Academy Deane Hair Design-kILDARE course fee €8,000
> 
> Or
> 
> beautician course in _MTB Portlaoise College of Beauty and Complimentary Therapies __Church Street, Portlaoise, Co. Laois Course fee €5850 _
> 
> _All of these course are full time_
> _I just wondering would i be get any sort of funding for any of these courses and would i still get my jobseekers allowance payment or some other payment instead_
> 
> _I dont mind paying the fees but it would be helpful if I got funding _
> 
> _Any info would be very helpful_
> _Thanks_



Hi there,

You already have a fetac level 5 done... are these courses at the same level... if they are you cannot apply for back to education allowance(btea) it has to be at a level above the level you have already studied at to keep your JSA. Why not try and do a night time course and you can still get your JSA because you will still be available for work.


----------



## ann100

Hi i am interested that you did the hairdressing course in deanes Kildare. the course fee is expensive at €8000. did u get a grant or any money towards this I am currently unemployed and receiving jobseekers allowance of just 188 per wk thanks


----------

